# Gi Joe the Movie



## Clark Kent (Jul 21, 2008)

*Gi Joe the Movie
By Cryozombie - 07-22-2008 12:09 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Has anyone seen the Cast listing for the Upcoming Live Action GI Joe? 

Its got some serious potential, including Christopher Eccleston as Destro, Arnold Vosloo as Zartan, Dennis Quaid as Hawk, Sienna Miller as the Baroness, and Ray Park as Snake Eyes...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish i knew who was playing Storm Shadow.  I also wish I knew if he was in the movie or not !!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder how it is going to be protrayed and what timeframe?


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 25, 2008)

Next there will be a Tundercats live-action movie. And when that becomes a Michael Bay hit, he'll go for family fun and re-has the Snorks for live-action undersea adventure.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

GI Joe the movie?  That will be awesome as I grew up with GI Joe crap.  I wonder if they'll have Zartan in the movie.  He was the one that changed colors.  Or who was the ninja dressed in white or the other one in the camo uniform?  I liked them.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 25, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I wonder if they'll have Zartan in the movie.  He was the one that changed colors.



Well...



Clark Kent said:


> Arnold Vosloo as Zartan,



I'm going with YES.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 25, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> I wish i knew who was playing Storm Shadow. I also wish I knew if he was in the movie or not !!


 
He is played by a Korean actor, Byung-hun Lee.

For the full cast including the awful Marlon Wayans see:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1046173/


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> GI Joe the movie?  That will be awesome as I grew up with GI Joe crap.  I wonder if they'll have Zartan in the movie.  He was the one that changed colors.  Or who was the ninja dressed in white or the other one in the camo uniform?  I liked them.



The Ninja in white is Storm Shadow, I cant remember the name of the guy in camo.  I think there were actually quite a few in Camo. Are you talking about the guy with the Beret that was Scarlett's  b/f  for awhile ?  Wow  flashbacks as a child and GI JOE !!!  The good ol days. I just looked at the Roster of actors.  Why did they have to cast Brendan Fraser?  I cant stand that clown. A lot of the costumes from those pictures look liek Underworld ripoffs.  I sure hope this movie doesnt cheese out.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 25, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> The Ninja in white is Storm Shadow, I cant remember the name of the guy in camo.  I think there were actually quite a few in Camo. *Are you talking about the guy with the Beret that was Scarlett's  b/f  for awhile ?*  Wow  flashbacks as a child and GI JOE !!!  The good ol days. I just looked at the Roster of actors.  Why did they have to cast Brendan Fraser?  I cant stand that clown. A lot of the costumes from those pictures look liek Underworld ripoffs.  I sure hope this movie doesnt cheese out.



That guy was Flint, and he had a thing with Lady Jayne.

Funny that I know that.

I want to see the Cobra twins Tomax and Xamot, where if one of them gets hit, the other feels it.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a great movie.  I always liked storm shadow and fire fly the one in the camo ninja uniform.  God, I can't believe I remember those names.  Heck, I'm 35 years old.  Ya know, I got all my GI Joe guys and all the other stuff like the command center and hoover craft etc... at my parents house in their attic.  I bet some of that stuff is worth some money.  I have Duke which was hard to find.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2008)

I can remember playing with my son's GI JOE stuff all the time. As a parent it was my job to do so ( not really i just loved playing with the toys)
I read all the comics also


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is the trailer.  It is looking kind of cheesy.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/55924/access-hollywood-gi-joe-rise-of-the-cobra-sneak-peek#s-p1-st-i0


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, 

In the wake of Transformers, and with the Cast they had this could have been an excellent film, but they went "Cheeseball antics and effects" instead.

Leave it to hollywood to suck ***.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

My favorie GI Joe is not in there Jinix.

Brendan fraser is in it but he is listed as uncredit I wonder what role he plays.  I don't about Marlon Wayans. But then again look at Will Smith fresh prince got an action role and now action star so we'll see.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 6, 2009)

Strong cast, it's going to be interesting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 17, 2009)

I so can not wait for this movie.  However, the flick can go 2 ways.....good or bad.  I am certainly hoping for good.  However, Hollywood has gotten a lot better about their cartoon/comic book movies.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2009)

The Camo Ninja was Firefly.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 17, 2009)

Should be interesting to watch. 

I hope they don't mess it up like they did with Dukes of Hazzard. 

Some of the cast of characters didn't make sense except for that hot girl and bless that good ol' Willie Nelson.


----------

